# Clucthing for a mud pro



## EDL BRUTE (Aug 25, 2009)

My buddy has a 2010 mud pro 700 efi with 30"backs. He is wanting more low end out of it but I have no clue what springs we should put in it. The clutch set up in it now is stock. He hasn't had any belt slipping with it yet eather.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.erlandsonperformance.com...een=PROD&Store_Code=EPI&Product_Code=WE436982

That's the kit for the 09-10 700 Pro. Might call them and just ask what color springs come in that kit...


----------



## littletyler (Apr 12, 2010)

Look up Speedwerx/Hot Seat Performance. Way better than EPI for Arctic Cats.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I say look into some Airdam loving.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah...Airdam or some others can machined the primary and get you all the low end you want.....I have an ungodly amount in my clutches...lol. That EPI mudder kit is decent...also look and see if Dalton has one for it.


----------

